# m3 : unterschied zwischen 2006 und 2007



## jorank (29. Oktober 2007)

gibt es unterschiede zwischen den 2006er und den 07er m3´s? wenn ja welche?
wer hat erfahrungen mit swinger 6 way im m3 ? einbaulänge des dämpfers is schon 240mm oder?

ich überleg nämlich ob ich mir nen m3 von 2006 holen soll.


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Oktober 2007)

swinger funktioniert ohne tuning schlecht im m3...kein vergleich zum dhx...06 gab es eine ändrung am innenlager...73 zu 83...schau mal ob deines bereits die 'neue' version hat...ansonsten wurden noch details geändert...mancher hebel hat fräsungen erhalten was aber schon zu problemen geführt hat , noah grossmann sein m3 ist 8-fach gerissen , natürlich wurde es von ihm hart beansprucht aber ich denke da war die ein oder andere fräsung too much ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abiot (29. Oktober 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> swinger funktioniert ohne tuning schlecht im m3...kein vergleich zum dhx...06 gab es eine ändrung am innenlager...73 zu 83...schau mal ob deines bereits die 'neue' version hat...ansonsten wurden noch details geändert...mancher hebel hat fräsungen erhalten was aber schon zu problemen geführt hat , noah grossmann sein m3 ist 8-fach gerissen , natürlich wurde es von ihm hart beansprucht aber ich denke da war die ein oder andere fräsung too much ;-)




8fach gerissen  
und das is schon öfters passiert? so massiv wie der rahmen aussieht....
da krieg ich angstzustände  
grüße


----------



## DH_RYDA (29. Oktober 2007)

fahre selber eine 05er M3 mit DHX 5.0. das mit dem 73er bzw. 83er innenlager stimmt natürlich.  ich bin vor 3 wochen mit einem 07er M3 mit Swinger 6-Way gefahren und war komplett begeister!!! werde meinen DHX verkaufen und mir einen 07er Swinger besorgen! sehr geil das ding, leider muss meines am oberen Hebel ausgefrässt werden, weil sonst die Druckstufeneinstellung des neuen Swingers am Hebel ansteht....


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Oktober 2007)

abiot schrieb:


> 8fach gerissen
> und das is schon öfters passiert? so massiv wie der rahmen aussieht....
> da krieg ich angstzustände
> grüße


ich kenne keinen weiteren fall , die umlenkhebel sind jeweils 4fach gerissen , den hauptrahmen halte ich für nahezu unzerstörbar im fahrbetrieb...das hat nur der noah geschafft...der durschnittlich gute downhiller fährt nicht so hart wie noah...bei mir ist nichts , alles schön   don't panic...wollte nur kleine unterschiede darlegen...


----------



## jorank (29. Oktober 2007)

ich will mit dem rahmen schon mindestens 2 saisonen dh-rennen fahren. bin zwar  kein bruchpilot, aber bei so einem schlammrennen wie in garmisch oder steinach stürzt man halt des öfteren. is der hauptrahmen anfällig gegen dellen, wenn er mal ins kugeln kommt?


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Oktober 2007)

nö , die monocoquebauart macht das ding enorm stabil...und wie noah fährst sicher nicht


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Oktober 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> fahre selber eine 05er M3 mit DHX 5.0. das mit dem 73er bzw. 83er innenlager stimmt natürlich.  ich bin vor 3 wochen mit einem 07er M3 mit Swinger 6-Way gefahren und war komplett begeister!!! werde meinen DHX verkaufen und mir einen 07er Swinger besorgen! sehr geil das ding, leider muss meines am oberen Hebel ausgefrässt werden, weil sonst die Druckstufeneinstellung des neuen Swingers am Hebel ansteht....



oder orderst einfach passende links...


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (30. Oktober 2007)

wer einen dhx gegen einen 6way tauscht... 
nunja


----------



## decolocsta (30. Oktober 2007)

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen wie ein Swinger besser sein soll als ein DHX, da liegen doch welten dazwischen....


----------

